# Help me train correctly please..



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

I am a 37 year old male, 5 10, 190 pounds. I consider my self to be in pretty good shape. I train with weights 2 times per week run occationally and teach Martial Arts. As for some cardio numbers, I just ran a 10K with 8 min average miles. I know not great, but not bad either.

Here is my question, I just started bike riding and want to improve my speed and endurance. Can you recommend some speciffic training. Please keep in simple, I just purchases a bike computer and really cannot afford any more equiptment. In the past I have been going outr for 1 hour rides and been trying to go as fast as I can. I know there is a more efficient way to train I just dont know it...

Thanks-


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

There should be plenty of info on this across the internet. Depending on where you are, weather may have some effect on what you can do now. First off, build an aerobic base. Get some miles on your legs and butt and get used to riding. Find a group that is not going to hammer through the winter and go with them. See who is strong, ask questions, listen and learn....

Flash


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*The reason to come to this board*

...is to come to an internet source and ask questions!  

In a sense, training for speed and training for endurance are two different goals in cycling. If you are doing 'one hour rides as fast as you can', exactly what are your numbers there? Avg speed, max speed, avg and max heart rate, total distance, etc.

Seeing as you're a Muy Thai guy, and teach MA, you have excellent cardio base, strong core strength and flexion. All good stuff!

A 'one hour ride as fast as you can' can be translated in cycling as a 40k time trial. Few people break the one hour in 40k mark (24.8mi). Is this a goal of yours? 

I agree with the Flash - get some saddle time in over the winter, easy gears, longer distances. In order to get more speed, you have to have endurance first. In cycling, endurance is consistent performance over several hours.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

Agreed,

Runners have an easier transition to cycling than the other way around. If you can ride during the winter work your way up slowly. 

Get on the bike and go. Pedal at a comfortable pace, don't punish yourself, simple bike.
Find a flat route, ride for an hour and build-up from there. Based on your Martial arts with running your legs will feel fine and the only issue would be making time to ride.

You can find many good articles on Bicycling.com and check out how to prepare for a Century which you should be able to find there. That would make a good challenge or at least give you some directon.

The biggest problem is the weather in the winter and problems of finding continuance time in the saddle.

Good Luck

Rob


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

I live here in the North East and find it very difficult to ride. So far this year we have had 3 snow stoirms. There is 2 feet of snow on the sides of the roads. The entire shoulder is gone. How can one ride in this time of year in this part of the country. I do know people do it but it just seams so difficult and dangerious. I have been trying to get to the gym to ride the stationary bike but it is only happening 2x per week. I do enjoy weight training, jumping rope and an occational run on the treadmill. What else should I do? I was thinking of adding an early morning spin class onece a week...Would this help?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Umm. Buy a trainer for your bike, if you don't want to brave the outdoors. Place in front of TV. Spin until you can't stand it anymore.


----------

